# Hello, I'm new, I'm worry



## Martica123 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello everyone. I'm a female. 53 years old. I was diagnosed with IBS two years ago. I have noticed that I get it when I'm nervous. I take Xanax for panic attacks. My son was recently diagnosed with bipolar. He's very difficult to be around. We are getting him treatment in the meantime, it's a roller coaster ride with him each day. The other day out of the blue, I got that horrible pain and sound in the intestine. I knew right away it was my IBS. I sat in that toilet in terrible pain. The noise in the intestine going on and on. The sweats, the pain, and it doesn't come out until it is ready. After that attack, it has been going on now for a little more then a week. Every time my son acts up, I have to run to the bathroom. It's a terrible way to live. It affects everything. I also bleed a little, since I have internal hemorrhoid. How long have any of you have had an IBS flair up? I'm so worry. When I'm not stress, I don't get IBS, but the minute the stress comes on, so does IBS.

Thank you for listening to me. This is a terrible thing to have. Do any of you have suggestions? Should I see my doctor? Get a CT Scan? Had on two years ago and it was negative.

Martha


----------



## HannaMcKay (Mar 23, 2016)

I have these attacks as well!! I am 17 and I have been to many gastroenterologists and they have ran every test possible. From CT angiograms, MRIs, X-rays, blood and stool tests and food allergy tests. I know stress brings on my "attacks" and I get really hot and nauseous and I know an attack is coming on. I usually sit on the toilet in exceuciating pain and have to wait there for what seems like forever. I have been to the ER many of times because the pain reaches a level that I can no longer handle and I cannot function. I was recently put on an antibiotic to make sure I didn't have bad bacteria in my gut called flagyl, and for the pains I get I was put on neurontin, it controls nerve pains. I haven't had an attack since but I do still get nauseous and have "mini" attacks but nothing compared to the normal attacks. I have tried every different diet to completely off everything but meat and fruits and vegetables. Nothing in my Diet seems to affect it, but I still do remain bloated in the meantime- I'm not sure if you get bloated too. I just signed in and I am new and I am happy to see that others are experiencing the same problems. I have never had a full diagnosis they just say that it is most likely IBS. No scans or tests have ever revealed anything and I do know that some doctors don't believe that I am experiencing the pain I am feeling. I have fainted numerous times because the pain had gotten to levels that I could no longer manage. I am so sorry you have to experience this but it is good to know that I am not the only one!


----------

